# Performance kde4 + nvidia -> katastrophe

## BlackEye

Hallo!

Eigentlich habe ich nicht geglaubt, dass es so schlimm sein kann mit der Performance von KDE4 auf meinem "alten" Rechner (Athlon 2600+ / 1G RAM / Geforce 6200)

Ich wollte jetzt mal auf kde 4.1 einsteigen und von all den schönen Neuerungen profitieren. Aber es ist wirklich schauderhaft.

- Scrollen in der Konsole (ganz besonders bei Yakuake)

- Fensteraufbau

- Konqueror

- K-Menü

- Desktop

--> alles grauenhaft langsam. Ich komme mir vor wie mit einem alten 486er.

Das kann doch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein? Das hier kann man niemandem antun. Habe ich hier irgendwas fundamentales verkehrt gemacht?

Kernel 2.6.25

nvidia-drivers 177.80

ein "top" zeigt mir bei "X" übrigens eine schwankende Auslastung zwischen 6 und 30%. Und das obwohl gar nichts ausgeführt wird. Im stillen Zustand. Hier gährt doch was?

Ich hoffe wirklich das mit hier jemand helfen kann. Ich habe dasselbe Problem nämlich noch bei einem Athlon64 mit einer 8600er geforce. Ebenfalls grauenhafte Performance. Ich habe schon diverse Foren bezüglich einem Nvidia+KDE4 Problem gelesen. Viele sagen aber, dass alles behoben sein sollte in im 177.80er Treiber von Nivida. Bei mir sehe ich da jedenfalls null besserung. Und damit arbeiten kann ich auf keiner Maschine effektiv. Ich würde behaupten, dass hier ein Vista in einer Virtualbox zig mal besser performt als das KDE gerade ;(

So sieht meine xorg.conf aus:

```
Section "Files"                                                                                                     

    FontPath    "unix/:-1"                                                                                          

EndSection                                                                                                          

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "type1" 

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection                

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "AllowDeactivateGrabs" "true" 

EndSection                               

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard"

    Driver      "kbd"     

    Option      "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

#    Option     "XkbLayout" "de(nodeadkeys)"

    Option      "XkbLayout" "de"            

    Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"   

EndSection                                  

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

    Option      "Buttons"       "4"         

    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"        

EndSection                                  

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor1"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 93.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option      "dpms"

    vendorname "LG"

    modelname "Flatron W2242T"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Device1"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    vendorname  "NVidia"

    boardname   "gForce 6200"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option      "RandRRotation" "true"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option      "NvAGP" "1"

    Option      "UseEdidFreqs" "no"

    Option      "PixmapCacheSize" "1000000"

    Option      "AllowSHMPixmaps" "0"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option      "AccelMethod" "XAA"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "Device1"

    Monitor     "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        Modes           "1680x1050" "1280x1024_100" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort        0 0

#       Virtual         1280 1024

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "default"

    Screen      "Screen1"

    InputDevice "Mouse"    "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Hier emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc14 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r8-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_2600+-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 19 Nov 2008 13:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.1/env /usr/kde/4.1/share/config /usr/kde/4.1/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo ftp://ftp6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X acl acpi alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeprefix midi mmx mmxext mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection samba session spell spl sse ssl sysfs tcpd tiff unicode win32codecs x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_configlogio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon ptp2" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

bash: set_prompt: command not found
```

und wen es interessiert, hier noch die xorg.log

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007  

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN               

Current Operating System: Linux mfe1 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 #5 Tue Nov 11 15:36:43 CET 2008 i686

Build Date: 05 November 2008                                                              

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                    

Module Loader present                                                                     

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                        

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                          

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                     

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Nov 19 15:10:17 2008                      

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                              

(==) ServerLayout "default"                                                               

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (0)                                                             

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"                                                           

(**) |   |-->Device "Device1"                                                             

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse"                                                             

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard"                                                          

(**) FontPath set to:                                                                     

        unix/:-1                                                                          

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"                                                  

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"                                            

(**) Option "AllowDeactivateGrabs" "true"                                                 

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled                                                     

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)                 

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel                                                     

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e45c0                                                              

(II) Module ABI versions:                                                                 

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3                                                       

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.2                                                           

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7                                                         

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3                                                      

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5                                                         

(II) Loader running on linux                                                              

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"                                                                

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so                                         

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                            

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0                                        

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2                                        

(++) using VT number 7                                                                    

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1458,0c11 rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1458,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1458,5004 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1458,5004 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1458,5004 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1458,5002 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 109e,036e card 0070,13eb rev 11 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:08:1: chip 109e,0878 card 0070,13eb rev 11 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:09:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8064 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:09:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:0b:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1458,e000 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0221 card 1043,81c7 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan                                                    

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:                                                     

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)     

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:                                                        

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]              

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:                                    

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]                  

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:                                        

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]                  

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:                                                      

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)  

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:                                                      

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared) 

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:                                                        

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]               

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:                                    

        [0] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]            

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:                                        

        [0] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]            

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:                                                      

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)    

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:                                    

        [0] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]            

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:                                        

        [0] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]           

(--) PCI: (1:8:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 17, Mem @ 0xd4000000/12

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xd5000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xd6000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are                                                                            

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]                                                         

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]                                                     

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:                                                                                   

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)                                              

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                     

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                     

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                     

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                         

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                       

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd3ffffff to 0xcfffffff                                   

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:                                                                                    

        [0] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd80000ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                       

        [1] -1  0       0xd4001000 - 0xd4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [2] -1  0       0xd9003000 - 0xd90030ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                       

        [3] -1  0       0xd9002000 - 0xd9002fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [4] -1  0       0xd9001000 - 0xd9001fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O                                                        

        [6] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                

        [7] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)                                               

        [8] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                

        [9] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd4000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)                                                   

        [10] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                       

        [11] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]                                                         

        [12] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]                                                        

        [13] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]                                                        

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                        

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:                                                            

        [0] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd80000ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                       

        [1] -1  0       0xd4001000 - 0xd4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [2] -1  0       0xd9003000 - 0xd90030ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                       

        [3] -1  0       0xd9002000 - 0xd9002fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [4] -1  0       0xd9001000 - 0xd9001fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O                                                        

        [6] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                

        [7] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)                                               

        [8] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                

        [9] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd4000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)                                                   

        [10] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                       

        [11] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]                                                         

        [12] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]                                                        

        [13] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]                                                        

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                        

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:                                                  

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)                                              

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                     

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                     

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                     

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                         

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                       

(II) All system resource ranges:                                                                                    

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)                                              

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                     

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                     

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                     

        [4] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd80000ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                       

        [5] -1  0       0xd4001000 - 0xd4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [6] -1  0       0xd9003000 - 0xd90030ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                       

        [7] -1  0       0xd9002000 - 0xd9002fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [8] -1  0       0xd9001000 - 0xd9001fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O                                                        

        [10] -1 0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                

        [11] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)                                               

        [12] -1 0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                

        [13] -1 0       0xd4000000 - 0xd4000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)                                                   

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                         

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                       

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                       

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]                                                         

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]                                                        

        [19] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]                                                        

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                        

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                                                              

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                                                            

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                          

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0                                                                  

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                        

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3                                                              

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                                                                

(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                                                              

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so                                                            

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                                                        

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                  

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                        

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  177.80  Wed Oct  1 15:06:06 PDT 2008                                                        

(II) Loading extension GLX                                                                                          

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                                                           

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so                                                         

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                       

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0                                                                  

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                        

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3                                                              

(II) Loading extension SHAPE                                                                                        

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD                                                                       

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS                                                                                 

(II) Loading extension SYNC                                                                                         

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                                                             

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC                                                                                      

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                                                     

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc                                                                                 

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                                                                                  

(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                                                         

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP                                                                                      

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information                                                                  

(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                                                       

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                                                    

(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                                                                   

(II) LoadModule: "type1"                                                                                            

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so                                                               

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                        

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2                                                                  

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer                                                                           

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5                                                                 

(II) Loading font Type1                                                                                             

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"                                                                                         

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so                                                            

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"                                            

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0                                                                  

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer                                                                           

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5                                                                 

(II) Loading font FreeType                                                                                          

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"                                                                                           

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so                                                           

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                                                     

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                  

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                                                            

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"                                                                                            

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so                                                              

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                        

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3                                                                  

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                                           

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7                                                                 

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"                                                                                              

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so                                                                

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                          

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0                                                                  

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                                           

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7                                                                 

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  177.80  Wed Oct  1 14:45:01 PDT 2008                                                 

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs                                                            

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0                                                                                 

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device                                                       

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found                                                                                       

(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                                                        

(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                                                               

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so                                                                        

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                           

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0                                                                  

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3                                                              

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"                                                                                       

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"                                                                                              

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so                                                            

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                                                        

        compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                               

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"                                                                                    

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in                                                               

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:                                                          

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)                                              

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                     

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                     

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                     

        [4] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd80000ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                       

        [5] -1  0       0xd4001000 - 0xd4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [6] -1  0       0xd9003000 - 0xd90030ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                       

        [7] -1  0       0xd9002000 - 0xd9002fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [8] -1  0       0xd9001000 - 0xd9001fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O                                                        

        [10] -1 0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                

        [11] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)                                               

        [12] -1 0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                

        [13] -1 0       0xd4000000 - 0xd4000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)                                                   

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                         

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                       

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                       

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]                                                         

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]                                                        

        [19] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]                                                        

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                        

(II) resource ranges after probing:                                                                                 

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)                                              

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                     

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                     

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                     

        [4] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd80000ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                       

        [5] -1  0       0xd4001000 - 0xd4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [6] -1  0       0xd9003000 - 0xd90030ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                       

        [7] -1  0       0xd9002000 - 0xd9002fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [8] -1  0       0xd9001000 - 0xd9001fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O                                                        

        [10] -1 0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                

        [11] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)                                               

        [12] -1 0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                

        [13] -1 0       0xd4000000 - 0xd4000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)                                                   

        [14] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]                                                     

        [15] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]                                                      

        [16] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]                                                      

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                         

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                       

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                       

        [20] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]                                                         

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]                                                        

        [22] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]                                                        

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                        

        [24] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]                                                         

        [25] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]                                                        

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.                                                                                      

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32                                                                   

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888                                                                                      

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor                                                                         

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                                                              

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"                                                                                  

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"                                                                         

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidFreqs" "no"                                                                          

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"                                                               

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RandRRotation" "true"                                                                       

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"                                                                   

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "PixmapCacheSize" "1000000"                                                                  

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowSHMPixmaps" "0"                                                                        

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration                                                                        

(**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID has been                                           

(**) NVIDIA(0):     disabled on all display devices.                                                                

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested                                                                

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is                                       

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.                                                                                        

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6200 (NV44) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)                                                 

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes                                                                               

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.44.a2.03.00                                                                           

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU                                                    

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6200 at PCI:2:0:0:                                           

(--) NVIDIA(0):     LG W2242 (DFP-0)                                                                                

(--) NVIDIA(0): LG W2242 (DFP-0): 155.0 MHz maximum pixel clock                                                     

(--) NVIDIA(0): LG W2242 (DFP-0): Internal Single Link TMDS                                                         

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0                                                                      

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024_100"; removing.                                                       

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:                                                                                    

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1680x1050"                                                                                     

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1152x864"                                                                                      

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"                                                                                      

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"                                                                                       

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050                                                    

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (87, 83); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config                                            

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option                                                                                          

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.                                                                   

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp                                                                               

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.                                                                                   

(II) resource ranges after preInit:                                                                                 

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)                                              

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                     

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                     

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                     

        [4] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd80000ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                       

        [5] -1  0       0xd4001000 - 0xd4001fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [6] -1  0       0xd9003000 - 0xd90030ff (0x100) MX[B]                                                       

        [7] -1  0       0xd9002000 - 0xd9002fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [8] -1  0       0xd9001000 - 0xd9001fff (0x1000) MX[B]                                                      

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O                                                        

        [10] -1 0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                

        [11] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)                                               

        [12] -1 0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)                                                

        [13] -1 0       0xd4000000 - 0xd4000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)                                                   

        [14] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]                                                     

        [15] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]                                                      

        [16] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]                                                      

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                         

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                       

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]                                                       

        [20] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]                                                         

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]                                                        

        [22] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]                                                        

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]                                                        

        [24] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]                                                         

        [25] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]                                                        

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.                                                                               

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not                                       

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option                                      

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is                                              

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI                                       

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and                                       

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X                                      

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.                                                                   

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1680x1050"                                                                            

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX                                                                                       

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized                                                     

(II) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps                                                                     

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture                                                       

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled                                                                              

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled                                                                                

(**) Option "dpms"                                                                                                  

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled                                                                                        

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL                                                                                   

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AccelMethod" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "Buttons" "4"

(==) Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

----------

## tgurr

Versuchs mal mit nvidia-drivers-180.06: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-714949.html

Da sind die KDE fixes standardmäßig schon aktiviert.

----------

## ocin

nvidia-drivers-180.08

(wenn du damit probleme mit dem font rendering hast musst du "nvidia-settings -a GlyphCache=0" in den autostart machen oder font anti analising ausmachen.)

1. layman -a devnull

2. echo "=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.08*" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

3. emerge -1 x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

----------

## BlackEye

hm - das hat leider rein gar nichts gebracht...

Redraw der Fenster ist immernoch sehr langsam.

Das Umschalten zwischen zwei Terminals ist ebenfalls sehr träge.

Scrollen in einem Verzeichnislisting einer Konsole ist träge

X schwankt zwischen 4-28% CPU Last...

Ich versteh's nicht  :Sad: 

Kanns noch an etwas anderem liegen??

----------

## tgurr

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Device1"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection
```

Ist es denn allg. langsam oder nur wenn du kwin composite aktiviert hast?

----------

## BlackEye

es ist allgemein langsamer.

Ich hab Composite jetzt sogar mal abgeschaltet. Immer noch dasselbe.

Es ist so, als wäre vor fast jeder Aktion die ich ausführen möchte ein Bremse eingebaut. Egal ob ich ein Verzeichnislisting mache, oder das K-Menü anwähle. Egal, ob ich zwischen zwei Terminals umschalte oder die Bild-Hoch Teste auf meiner Tastatur drücke wenn ich in einem Texteditor in der Konsole bin.

Das kann jetzt ein Redraw-Problem der Grafikkarte sein oder eine generelles Geschwindigkeitsproblem. 

Ich kann nur sagen, dass KDE3.5 (ist ebenfalls installiert) um längen reaktionsfreudiger bei jeder Aktion ist. Und dabei habe ich hier eigentlich keinerlei Effekte drin. Standard KDE 4.1 ohne Schatten, Transparenz oder sonst irgendeinem Gimmick. Es wirkt halt alles so, als wäre hier noch irgend eine Drossel drin, die vergessen wurde auszubauen...

Gruß,

Martin

PS: Was allerdings gewohnt schnell geht ist das Scrollen im Konqueror. Wenn ich hier diesen Thread hoch und runter scrolle, dann ist es gewohnt flott. Wobei ich hier mindestens eine Seite habe, in der das absolut nicht zutrifft. Was jetzt aber wieder ein anderes Problem sein könnte... Dummerweise ist das ein Spiel wo man eingeloggt sein muss. Wenn ich das mit dem Konqueror öffne, dann hat der konqueror-Prozess defaultmässig auch 30% Last (ohne das dort Flash animationen laufen würden)

PPS: Noch was vergessen. Wenn ich hier auf dem Desktop dieses Miniprogramm zur Anzeige des alten Desktops habe (also den Verzeichnisinhalt von /home/user/Desktop) und in diesem Miniprogramm scrollen möchte, dann werde ich mit einer Diashow begrüsst die ihres Gleichen sucht.. Das ist überigens alles genauso auf meinem Athlon64 mit der 8600er geforce. Überall dasselbe Resultat.

----------

## BlackEye

Okay, die Konsolengeschwindigkeit ist wieder normal.

Das lag an meiner gewählten Schriftart -> fixed

Die scheint bei kde4/qt4 irgendwie Probleme zu machen. Unter KDE3 hat die bestens funktioniert. Schade eigentlich. Das war mit Abstand die beste Konsolenschrift die ich kannte... Courier und Monospace sind viel matschiger in ihrer Wirkungsweise auf das Auge... Da muss ich eine Alternative finden

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

die Probleme mit NVidia-Treibern sind bekannt und leider schafft es NVidia bis heute nicht wirklich brauchbare Treiber zu schreiben. Ein paar Tipps sind aber hier zu finden: http://userbase.kde.org/GPU-Performance.

Das Problem mit der Schriftart ist leider auch bekannt: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/utils/yakuake/KDE4FAQ?view=markup (gleich die erste Frage/Antwort).

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## tgurr

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> die Probleme mit NVidia-Treibern sind bekannt und leider schafft es NVidia bis heute nicht wirklich brauchbare Treiber zu schreiben.

 

Genau diese Probleme sollten ja mit den neuen Treiber gefixed sein, bei mir funktionierts zumindest seit 180.06 wunderbar ohne irgendwelche Fummeleien mit nvidia-settings, nutze allerdings auch KDE 4.2 svn auf dem Rechner mit NVIDIA Grafikkarte (8800GTX).

Zur Konsolenschriftart kann ich leider nichts sagen, allerdings sieht die Schrift mit den Standardeinstellungen von fontconfig unter Gentoo bei QT4/KDE4 Programmen allgemein recht bescheiden aus. Hier hilft folgendes:

```

# eselect fontconfig enable 10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf

# eselect fontconfig disable 30-metric-aliases.conf

# eselect fontconfig enable 70-no-bitmaps.conf

```

```

# eselect fontconfig list

Available fontconfig .conf files ( * is enabled ):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [3]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf *

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [7]   10-unhinted.conf

  [8]   20-fix-globaladvance.conf *

  [9]   20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [10]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [11]  30-metric-aliases.conf

  [12]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [13]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [14]  45-latin.conf *

  [15]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [16]  50-user.conf *

  [17]  51-local.conf *

  [18]  60-latin.conf *

  [19]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [20]  65-khmer.conf

  [21]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [22]  69-unifont.conf *

  [23]  70-no-bitmaps.conf *

  [24]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [25]  80-delicious.conf *

  [26]  90-synthetic.conf *

```

Und in den Systemeinstellungen von KDE4 unter "Erscheinungsbild - Schriftarten"

```
Kantenglättung verwenden: Aktiviert

Sub-Pixel-Hinting verwenden: RGB

Hinting-Stil: Mittel
```

----------

## Hilefoks

 *tgurr wrote:*   

> Genau diese Probleme sollten ja mit den neuen Treiber gefixed sein, bei mir funktionierts zumindest seit 180.06 wunderbar ohne irgendwelche Fummeleien mit nvidia-settings, [...]

 

Ich verwende Version 180.08 und spüre keine Verbesserungen gegenüber 177.80 oder auch älteren Treibern. Allerdings ist bei mir KDE zumindest benutzbar wenn ich Composite deaktiviere (auch nicht erst seit 180.08). Schnell ist aber etwas anderes... 

 *tgurr wrote:*   

> [...] nutze allerdings auch KDE 4.2 svn auf dem Rechner mit NVIDIA Grafikkarte (8800GTX).

 

Dito (abgesehen davon das ich eine GeForce 6100 besitze).

----------

## BlackEye

Guten Morgen!

Also seit ich heut früh neu gestartet habe, ist mein KDE4 um einiges reaktionsfreudiger geworden,

Da ich gestern ohne einen Neustart von X eigentlich nur drei eselect-Befehle von tgurr ausgeführt habe, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass dadurch eine Verbesserung eingetreten war. Ich habe seit heute morgen nur leider keine "fixed" Schriftart mehr. Aber dafür ist "monospace" in der Darstellung in der Konsole um einiges besser geworden. Ist zwar noch lange nicht so klar wie "fixed", aber schon erträglicher als zuvor. Wahrscheinlich ist dadurch auch der ganze Renderingspeed um Dimensionen besser geworden.

Ich nehme mal an, dass das font-rendering von qt4/nvidia wirklich eine gehörige Bremse war/ist bei diversen Fonts.

Die Geschwindigkeit von kde4 ist jetzt erträglich geworden, Zumindest kann ich mal damit arbeiten ohne die Kriese zu bekommen. Ich hoffe auf weitere Verbesserungen im Nvidia-Treiber  :Smile: 

Danke erstmal für die Tipps! Ich werde sie heute Abend/morgen früh noch auf meinem anderen Rechner versuchen nachzuvollziehen, in der Hoffnung, auch dort einen Quantensprung machen zu können.

----------

## a.forlorn

```
Sub-Pixel-Hinting verwenden: RGB
```

Vorsicht, trifft nicht auf alle Displays zu. Digitalkamera nehmen, Foto vom Display machen und dann scharf reinzoomen. Dann kann man die einzelnen Zellen sehen und die Farbreihenfolge erkennen.  :Wink: 

----------

